# Speedcubing in Bahrain



## RajoChowdo (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi everyone. This is rajat (some people may remember me from us nationals 2012). I live in Bahrain where there are no speedcubers that i have heard of. So i was just wondering if anyone knows any bahraini speedcubers or if you are in bahrain and you are a cuber.


----------

